# Postgresql 14 ODBC support



## Echoxxzz (Dec 29, 2021)

After installing the Postgresql14-server package the pkg-message files suggests running the /usr/local/share/postgresql/odbc.sql SQL script to enable full ODBC compliance but I cannot find such a file and it's not in the pkg-plist-server file either.

I'm not a Postgresql expert by any means. I just want to install it so I can setup a Musicbrainz slave database. Can I safely ignore this message or is there something more that I should do to enable ODBC support in Postgresql 14?


----------



## Criosphinx (Dec 29, 2021)

I think that file is part of databases/postgresql-odbc/


----------



## Vull (Dec 30, 2021)

I have postgresql13-server (version 13.5) but don't use ODBC. I do not have
/usr/local/share/postgresql/odbc.sql

I do have
/usr/local/share/examples/postgresql/odbc/odbc.sql
but only after installing databases/postgresql-odbc as suggested by Criosphinx.


```
root@klatest:~ # ls -l /usr/local/share/examples/postgresql/odbc/odbc.sql
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  6466 Nov 13 09:16 /usr/local/share/examples/postgresql/odbc/odbc.sql
root@klatest:~ # ls /usr/local/share/postgresql
errcodes.txt            pg_service.conf.sample  sql_features.txt
extension               postgres.bki            system_views.sql
information_schema.sql  postgresql.conf.sample  timezonesets
pg_hba.conf.sample      psqlrc.sample           tsearch_data
pg_ident.conf.sample    snowball_create.sql
```


----------



## Echoxxzz (Dec 30, 2021)

I'm accessing the Postgres server from a Windows PC using ODBC. I'll take a look at that the postgresql-odbc package.


----------

